

Ask HN: Best Material to Learn Search Engine Optimisation ?. - sree_nair

Can any of you point out a good book/ website to start learning the search engine optimisation. I am trying out my first "Beer Money" idea and would like to get that site to the Google First page.
======
Roridge
<http://www.google.com/support/webmasters/> is a good place to start.

~~~
slater
Especially google's own SEO Starter's guide:

[http://www.google.com/webmasters/docs/search-engine-
optimiza...](http://www.google.com/webmasters/docs/search-engine-optimization-
starter-guide.pdf)

